# It's looking like Fall time



## kazmi (Sep 21, 2013)

Made my first Pumpkin Spice soap and it smells soooo good! First pic is it just poured. Second one is cooling after gelling. Used canned pumpkin puree in the base with BB Pumpkin Spice and copper mica. Swirled with WSP Perfect Pumpkin (added some buttermilk and used a little brown oxide and copper mica just in case it didn't brown enough) and TD for white. And just in case it didn't have enough pumpkin :crazy: I added pumpkin seed oil, pumpkin seed butter, and sprinkled the top with pumpkin spice. 

I'll be making something pumpkin for dessert tonite because just smelling it throughout my house is making me drool.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Sep 21, 2013)

Mmmm sounds yummy! Can't wait to see it cut!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## squigglz (Sep 21, 2013)

That's lovely! Pumpkin soap is so amazing, but it makes me want to bake, haha! Can't wait to see the swirls inside when you cut it


----------



## squyars (Sep 21, 2013)

WOW!  That looks awesome.  Congratulations!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 21, 2013)

Perfect fall soap!!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  I have pumpkin cookies in the oven as I'm typing this hehehehe I've had a major craving for pumpkin since I soaped this morning.


----------



## namad (Sep 21, 2013)

haha so do I now  Awesome looking soap, I also can't wait to see it cut


----------



## savonierre (Sep 21, 2013)

That looks like the perfect pumpkin soap.


----------



## Trinity (Sep 22, 2013)

Just beautiful ..... Does any of the pumpkin puree smell make it through sap? I love the smell of pumpkin too just made a sugar scrub with Trader Joes pumpkin spice and it is to die for


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## renata (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks great, can't wait to see what's inside


----------



## Saswede (Sep 22, 2013)

Beautiful!  Makes me want to make some too .....


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Sep 22, 2013)

Trinity said:


> Just beautiful ..... Does any of the pumpkin puree smell make it through sap? I love the smell of pumpkin too just made a sugar scrub with Trader Joes pumpkin spice and it is to die for


 
Sorry can't tell because I scented all of the batter that had puree in.  But I've read that it doesn't.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 22, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


>


 

LMAO!  Good one!!!! I want that smilie


----------



## kazmi (Sep 22, 2013)

I will post cut pics later when I get it cut.  It smells so good!  I love using the blend of WSP Perfect Pumpkin and BB Pumpkin Spice.  Neither one of them by themselves smelled like real pumpkin pie.  WSP is the 'sweetness' of pumpkin pie and BB is the spice of pumpkin so the blend goes together really well and both soaped perfectly with no problems.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 22, 2013)

Trinity said:


> Just beautiful ..... Does any of the pumpkin puree smell make it through sap? I love the smell of pumpkin too just made a sugar scrub with Trader Joes pumpkin spice and it is to die for



Unfortunately it doesn't at least not for me. :sad:


----------



## judymoody (Sep 22, 2013)

So beautiful.  Anxiously awaiting the cut pics.  Good choice on the slab mold as pumpkin soap is so prone to overheating.  The extra surface area helps to throw off the heat.


----------



## eyeroll (Sep 22, 2013)

That's lovely. Please post pics when you cut!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 22, 2013)

Lovely! I'm drooling too. I love pumpkin things.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2013)

Yummy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Sep 23, 2013)

*Cut pics*

I've cut my soap but haven't cleaned it up yet. I even cut some of the soap up into little guest sizes and was pleased how they came out because I had enough swirls on top to make each guest bar unique. And the scent still smells very yummy! 

Can't see it in the pics but I have gold mica within the swirls on top which I think adds to the blend of colors and enhances the swirls.  Next thing to work on is my picture taking skills.....


----------



## squyars (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW! They look awesome.  Congrats.  Wish I could smell them.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dcornett (Sep 23, 2013)

They look and sound WONDERFUL!! I can imagine they smell awesome too!


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 23, 2013)

eeks! The are so so so pretty!!! LOVELY! One of my favorites is browns with white, perfect for soap I think. And


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

I agree with everyone, awesome looking soaps and I also wish I could smell them - thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 23, 2013)

It looks positively delicious! Now I'm craving something pumpkin flavored.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 24, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Next thing to work on is my picture taking skills.....




The first composition is lovely; I'd just go for something more neutral/white instead of the wicker to make the soap and props really stand out.

The swirls are beautiful, and can't get enough of pumpkin scents (or pie, soup etc :mrgreen: )


----------



## renata (Sep 24, 2013)

That is sooo beautiful!


----------



## soapsbysonja (Sep 24, 2013)

I have never used purée in CP soap... Just in HP. I will have to try that!! They look great!!! Post pics after they are cut 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Deena (Sep 24, 2013)

Seeing your soap, I can't wait to make some! I have all the stuff - but I'm using Peak Sweet Pumpkin Spice FO. I've made some glycerine soaps with it and it and it's a fabulous scent!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for looking and for the nice feedback!  The brown (which isn't very noticeable in the pictures) is deepening due to the FO which is what I expected.  It is really making the gold on top pop out.  These are turning out to be one of my favorite soaps and I already have family and friend requests for them.  Can't wait to use them.  

Dagmar thanks for the tips!


----------



## cappykat (Apr 18, 2014)

*It's looking like fall*

Would you be willing to share your recipe?  I new to soaping and would love to try this.  Thanks!


----------



## Sinful7 (Apr 18, 2014)

Beautiful soaps! Look good enough to eat.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 18, 2014)

Cappykat, while asking for assistance with a recipe you've devised it's considered by most to be improper to just ask for someones recipe.  Many of us on here have spent month/years developing our recipes and have a tendency to be a bit protective of our recipes.  However, if you have designed a recipe using a soap cal and you want some feedback people are more than happy to give feed back.

Also, this post is over 6 mos old so you may want to start a new topic asking for assistance.   Good Luck to you!


----------



## cappykat (Apr 21, 2014)

*Whoops*

Sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone.  Geez...I'm new to this forum and soap making and didn't realize it was discourteous to ask for a recipe.


----------



## Deena (Apr 29, 2014)

*Whoops or not*

Cappykat, in some forums it's considered a compliment to be asked for a recipe. IMHO, I personally see no reason why someone could not be asked to share. If they do, that's great and if not, that's OK, too. There are tons of recipes on Google that many people have shared. I would just be sure to run them through a good lye calculator before using. Enjoy your soaping journey!


----------



## navigator9 (May 1, 2014)

Gorgeous swirls! :smile:


----------

